# What model is this light



## Sc00ter079 (Jul 30, 2013)

First off I'm kinda new to the addiction. But quickly getting hooked.... I recently acquired this light and no nothing about it besides the fact that its a surefire. Could you tell me a little bit about it like Model, lumens, other useful info, if its possible to get a LED head and if its worth the money. Sorry about the horrible pics and if you need better ones or more details let me know


----------



## ganymede (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Which surefire is this*

This is a M952 with a throw lever mount.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Which surefire is this*

Yep, a M952-TN to be specific. Two options for output/runtime:
P60 - 65 lumens for 60 minutes
P61 - 120 lumens for 20 minutes

You can also upgrade to an LED drop in, but may need to modify the collar that mates the bezel to the body.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely looks like a surefire, but I ain't no expert on surefires. Surprised no one else replied yet; guessing the light is a fun game 

(EDIT): this was the only reply before both threads were merged - I wasn't drunk yet when I wrote this


----------



## Norm (Jul 31, 2013)

Two Identical threads merged, one post deleted. - Norm


----------

